# Thermalright HR-03 Plus



## Frederik S (Sep 23, 2007)

The Thermalright HR-03 Plus performance VGA card cooler has been on the market for a while now, but is it still the king of the VGA coolers if you believe some people. In this review we put it up against the newest offering from Zalman and see which is the best cooler for your GeForce 8800 Series card at the moment.

*Show full review*


----------



## Weer (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeh, it's really something, isn't it?


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 7, 2007)

can you upload the pic with the 120mm fan mounted?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2007)

good little cooler wonder if i could rig one to fit my 7800GS?


----------



## Weer (Oct 7, 2007)

cdawall said:


> good little cooler wonder if i could rig one to fit my 7800GS?



No, the HR-03 PLUS is only for the 8800 series.
The regular HR-03 is for cards like the one you have.


----------



## Judas (Oct 7, 2007)

Got one of these, its a great cooler


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 7, 2007)

cant wait til i have that on my x1950pro


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 7, 2007)

Will it work on ATI Cards?

I love the construction, the detail and craftsmanship. But Im a little bit disappointed with no fan being included, especially at the price point, which isnt too high, but high enough to warrant a fan.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Will it work on ATI Cards?
> 
> I love the construction, the detail and craftsmanship. But Im a little bit disappointed with no fan being included, especially at the price point, which isnt too high, but high enough to warrant a fan.



There are 2 similar models available for ATi cards, one for the 2600 series (and some older models, check the compatibility list, that one is here:

http://www.thermalright.com/default.htm


And one specifically for the 2900XT/Pro which is here:

http://www.thermalright.com/default.htm


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

Links dont really work there, both take you to the same place, so the Rev A is for the 2600XT and some others, the R600 one is for the 2900's....sorry bout that.


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 7, 2007)

definitely gonna pick one up to see if i can push my 8800gts further.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 7, 2007)

mab1376 said:


> definitely gonna pick one up to see if i can push my 8800gts further.



Why...... are temps an issue with yours?  I have mine voltmodded on stock cooling and I have no heat issues, with the 8800GTS it is not so much the heat holding them back....rather the voltage....the VGPU is set at only 1.3V.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 7, 2007)

Weer said:


> No, the HR-03 PLUS is only for the 8800 series.
> The regular HR-03 is for cards like the one you have.



nothing fits the 7800GS it has an oddball mounting pattern so the plus is just as likely as the standard to fit


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 9, 2007)

FYI, the R600 version is a WONDERFUL cooler, it dropped my temps 10C from stock...
BUT, with the other assembly method, the heatsink/fan takes 3 slots, and the fan is touching the 4th. So for even halfway decent cooling you need 4 open slots beneath your gfx card (no waaay I could x-fire this cooler)....say bye bye to the x-fi platinum...

I also couldn't mount it as was reviewed, the northbridge block (and heatpipes to Vreg) were in the way


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> FYI, the R600 version is a WONDERFUL cooler, it dropped my temps 10C from stock...
> BUT, with the other assembly method, the heatsink/fan takes 3 slots, and the fan is touching the 4th. So for even halfway decent cooling you need 4 open slots beneath your gfx card (no waaay I could x-fire this cooler)....say bye bye to the x-fi platinum...
> 
> I also couldn't mount it as was reviewed, the northbridge block (and heatpipes to Vreg) were in the way



So a very good cooler but not for some setups?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, always confirm your motherboard layout. Everything I read said 3 slots so I thought I was ok. Its actually 4 slots if you want any airflow whatsoever...

Oh and the R600 version has a raised square to make up for the recessed core. The only problem is the milling marks are relatively deep. Actually, deeper than any HSF i've ever seen. I didn't want to sand it down, I figured it would mess up the recess dimension 

But, even with no airflow my temps were still ~5C lower than stock. By no airflow I mean the 92mm fan was COMPLETELY touching my x-fi card. I jammed a sata cable in there to get ~1/8" clearance...

Imma go home after bowling, rip the x-fi out, enable the onboard, and give it a try. I have no clue what the onboard is gonna sound like...


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 9, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Will it work on ATI Cards?
> 
> I love the construction, the detail and craftsmanship. But Im a little bit disappointed with no fan being included, especially at the price point, which isnt too high, but high enough to warrant a fan.



You are complaining about the thermalright motto. Any place that sells their heatsinks, cpu or vga, also carrys fans that will work on the unit. I would much rather have the option to place a huge delta 92mm fan on my xp-90 instead of a boxed fan. I may even want to go the other way and get a silent arctic cooling unit. Everything is cheaper when you personally do more work.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 9, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Yeah, always confirm your motherboard layout. Everything I read said 3 slots so I thought I was ok. Its actually 4 slots if you want any airflow whatsoever...
> 
> Oh and the R600 version has a raised square to make up for the recessed core. The only problem is the milling marks are relatively deep. Actually, deeper than any HSF i've ever seen. I didn't want to sand it down, I figured it would mess up the recess dimension
> 
> ...



Make sure you download the latest drivers for your on board.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 9, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Will it work on ATI Cards?
> 
> I love the construction, the detail and craftsmanship. But Im a little bit disappointed with no fan being included, especially at the price point, which isnt too high, but high enough to warrant a fan.



there is a link to the thermalright H03/R600 and a rather bad resolution photo of it on my 2900xt 1gig card. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=31121&page=18


----------



## trt740 (Oct 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> this is the ati version
> 
> 
> here is a link to where you can buy it. http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thhr2.html
> ...


----------



## trt740 (Oct 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> you can see how similar they are. sorry about the crappy quality my treo's not that good of a camera



found a old photo of my 8800 gtx with the Thermalright heatsink on it.


----------

